# Help me understand my blood test?



## Draco (Jan 9, 2013)

I got a copy of my recent blood test.. can you help explain it a bit to a dummy?

*TSH- .23 L *(Out of Range) - Reference range .40-4.50 mIU/L

*T4, Free 1.7* - Reference range .8-1.8 ng/dL

My Endo says my dosage of Synthroid at .175 is good. I will go by what she says, but I want to understand what my results mean?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

How long have you been on this dose?

Your TSH is below range, and your Free T4 is at the very high end of the range. You are bordering on becoming hyperthyroid.

If this is your first labwork after being on this dose for 6-8 weeks or so, stick with it and see what another round of labwork shows in another 6-8 weeks. Your dose may turn out to be right on target, or it may need a slight decrease.

How do you feel?


----------



## Draco (Jan 9, 2013)

if the T4 is high, is that a reason why I'm losing hair and brittle nails?

I've been on Synthroid, .175 for a month now.. this is my first blood test since starting the medication.

I actually feel good. Compared to months ago, I feel just about normal as I can be. Focused, more alert, mood's better.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You're kind of inching towards hyper, so it would be wise to keep an eye on it. When do you go in again for labs?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Draco said:


> if the T4 is high, is that a reason why I'm losing hair and brittle nails?
> 
> I've been on Synthroid, .175 for a month now.. this is my first blood test since starting the medication.
> 
> I actually feel good. Compared to months ago, I feel just about normal as I can be. Focused, more alert, mood's better.


The hair loss is something many of us went through when first starting Synthroid. It should stop in a matter of weeks.

Okay, if you've only been on it a month, your next labs may show that you are indeed hyper. But since you feel good now, go with it until your labs show an issue. Time will tell.


----------



## Draco (Jan 9, 2013)

thanks everyone  I still have quite a bit to learn!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Draco said:


> if the T4 is high, is that a reason why I'm losing hair and brittle nails?
> 
> I've been on Synthroid, .175 for a month now.. this is my first blood test since starting the medication.
> 
> I actually feel good. Compared to months ago, I feel just about normal as I can be. Focused, more alert, mood's better.


Have those closest to you commented on your recent behavior? I notice when I feel "my best" I am on the way to hyper behavior.


----------



## Draco (Jan 9, 2013)

People has noticed I am more chatty, and my face looks brighter.


----------

